# Disney park tickets



## AriMorgan (Jan 4, 2017)

I have 2 families of 3 (2 adults and an almost 4 year old) traveling to Orlando in 2 weeks staying at Bonnet Creek thanks to my friends (Thomas Ochoa) The timeshare Company and Selling Timeshares Net( Seth Nock) and wanting advice on the 3 best parks to go (thinking Magic Kindgom, Animal Kingdom, and maybe Epcot) and the most reasonable site to buy tickets from as we are doing one park a day. 

Any Advice would be much appreciated as it's the boys first Disney experience which one who lost his mother this past year so wanting to make it memorable for them both.


----------



## bendadin (Jan 4, 2017)

With four year olds, Magic Kingdom is #1, no question. And little ones love Animal Kingdom although there aren't many "rides" but more animal attractions. That leaves you with Epcot and Hollywood Studios. Personally I would go with Hollywood Studios. You have some fabulous shows: Frozen, Beauty and the Beast, Indiana Jones, Little Mermaid. Stormtroopers march throughout the park and there is a Star Wars show in the center area. Some kids will do Jedi Training. And the fireworks show at HS is fabulous. My kids aren't really big fans of Epcot. There aren't too many things for kids and they typically are underwhelmed by the World Showcase.

As far as tickets, I'd try Undercover Tourist. You typically can't do better than Disney on a one or two day ticket, but when you are adding days, you can find some discounts. If someone has access to Tickets at Work, you can find some discounts in there as well.


----------



## whitewater (Jan 5, 2017)

having just got back from disney with young kids our choices would be:


Magic
Animal Kingdom
Epcot Or supplement with a waterpark (Aquatica by Seaworld is great for little ones)
Lego Land is great for little kids and ticket discounts can be found 2 for the price of 1 all the time.  
As for ticket prices like the OP said not many discounts out there for Disney except what they are offering at the current time.  Think its a 4 day park ticket is the main deal they are offering now.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 5, 2017)

Disney is currently selling a four-day ticket, allowing you to visit each of their four parks once on four different days.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/park-tickets/

This is the ticket that whitewater is referring to. It is a few dollars cheaper than the least-expensive 3-day ticket.


----------



## AriMorgan (Jan 5, 2017)

Thank you for your suggestions and ticket advice.  I think we will go with Hollywood instead of Epcot and do the 4 day pass even though were going to 3.


----------



## littlestar (Jan 5, 2017)

If anyone is military, there is also the Armed Forces Salute tickets:

http://www.militarydisneytips.com/Disney-Armed-Forces-Salute.html


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 6, 2017)

tickets2you.com  Check out their website, they seem to have the best prices on tickets


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 6, 2017)

Compare with AAA also.  Sometimes (undercover tourist - go through the Mousesavers.com link) there are offers of a free extra day.

With some of the sites, usually not much of a difference - also check that the price already includes taxes when comparing.
Have fun planning!


----------



## icydog (Jan 21, 2017)

1. Magic Kingdom
2. Hollywood Studios 
3. Epcot
4. Animal Kingdom

I've done the parks with little kids and this is the order of their preferences


----------



## louisianab (Jan 29, 2017)

Undercovertourist.com had some great deals on tickets when we went this week, it is a reliable wholesaler


----------



## icydog (Feb 6, 2017)

The special ticket offering listed here is too good to pass up if your plan is to do one park a day.  The problem being if you leave the park you cannot go back in.  So no going back to your resort to rest.  But since you at BC I doubt you'd be doing that anyway.


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 6, 2017)

icydog said:


> The special ticket offering listed here is too good to pass up if your plan is to do one park a day.  The problem being if you leave the park you cannot go back in.  So no going back to your resort to rest.  But since you at BC I doubt you'd be doing that anyway.



I have seen it confirmed that this is incorrect. The wording is weird, but the intent is that one may not visit the same park more than once on different days. Visitors can exit and reenter the same park on the same day.


----------



## icydog (Feb 6, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> I have seen it confirmed that this is incorrect. The wording is weird, but the intent is that one may not visit the same park more than once on different days. Visitors can exit and reenter the same park on the same day.




Oh, now I see what you're saying.  I thought it was weird that you couldn't get into a park on the same day if you leave.

But you'll have to admit the wording is ambiguous 

_"The 4-Park Magic Ticket is the best way to experience Walt Disney World theme parks, with one admission to each of the 4 theme parks for 4 days. Tickets may not be used to enter the same park more than once, and must be used within 14 days of first use or by May 26, 2017. Blockout dates apply.*"_


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 6, 2017)

yes - the wording is funky.  but as paxsarah said, it was clarified with Disney that you can re-enter the same park on the one day that you visit that particular park.  But once you have visited the Magic Kingdom on day 1 with that ticket, you can't go back to the Magic Kingdom instead of going to Epcot on day 2, for instance.


----------

